# IWC TRENCH WATCH



## Pasttime (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Folks

I thought I would share this timepiece, the half hunter hinged cover carries makers mark of CN,silver import marks for London circa 1920s ?, serial number on case 797129. Movement signed Peerless under balance wheel, with a serial number 63894, larger than usual size , Half Hunter case hinged at 10 position,pressing the button located at 4 position opens to reveal lovely military style dial , hands are set via lever at 4 position, I would welcome any info re this timepiece which I believe to be early IWC Trench Watch. Thank You.


----------



## Pasttime (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Folks,

Sorry serial number should be 638947


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry I can't help you but thanks for posting this very interesting piece. You must be proud to own it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pasttime (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks for reply Timez


----------



## Delroyb (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Pasttime, you are right in thinking that is an IWC, the movement is a cal.64. I am guessing the mark on the bridge says S&Co. Under the dial it will likely be marked IWC on the main plate. Lovely watch, I have a similar one in 18K, from the movement serial I would say yours is about 1914/15, though could be a bit later. Awesome watch, love it.


----------



## Pasttime (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi Del,

Thank you for reply and info re timepiece

i have today Just recieved info from curator at iwc museum re watch,From there archives the timepiece was sold from iwc to Stauffer & Co, in 1923, must congradulate the curator for his time and speed of info sent to me from the museum, the watch is indeed calibre 64, Watch is running superb timekeeping spot on ,really for timepiece of this age it really shows iwc quality,

thanks again for comment


----------



## RayLever (Mar 22, 2016)

Great watch based on historic watch .


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello!

Peerless and S & Co made movements for IWC.

If it was an IWC designated movement it would be stamped IWC under the dial

For it to command a higher price then it would need to be triple signed............ i.e. case, movement and dial signed.


----------

